# How to keep unused 1:1 sugar syrup



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've kept mine for a week in the fridge with no spoilage.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

It will spoil after a few weeks. If you add lemon juice it will last longer.


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow. I was just thinking of the size of a 'fridge I'd need to refrigerate the volume of sugar syrup I make, when I make it!

First, I don't refrigerate my sugar syrup. I've personally had no problems with fermentation after storing it for a month or two. So, putting it in your fridge, you should be fine for a mere week.

Secondly, if I know (or suspect) that I'll storing the syrup for an extended period of time, I'll add (homemade) Honey-B-Healthy to it. After 6 months or more of storage, I've encountered no fermentation. To my recollection, I've never stored syrup for longer than than.

Lastly, fermentation (a beer or a vinegar smell) is what you're trying to avoid. Mold isn't a problem for the bees. It just looks bad (to us). The bees take it just fine.

DS


----------



## alexlloyd (Jun 7, 2009)

The day I bought my first hives, the guy I bought extra supers off of gave me 5 gallons of syrup leftover from when he had bee. It was in a water tank on a trailer and he had not had bees for 2 years, There were strings of black mold floating in it but bees ate that about 1/2 to 3/4 a gallon per day with no issues. I have also bought from the local bee store and that stuff crystalized in the pail in a matter of month or so. the bees don't care.....


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I keep a spray bottle of 1:1 with HBH, in the fridge for months. Its never fermented in the fridge.
On the hive it lasts less then a week here this time of year.


----------



## oregonbeek (Mar 30, 2010)

Hmm, should I ever empty out my feeder instead of just topping it off? I'd hate for it to ferment inside the hive and kill my bees.

Maybe I should dump and rinse it out sometime before filling it.


----------

